# Hosta plants



## goReptiles (Feb 11, 2014)

What variety do you think is best?


----------



## wellington (Feb 11, 2014)

I don't know the name of it. It was green and white, a very common one and had a stem with little white flowers that was very cone shaped. That's the only one my leopard would eat. I had that, the all green leaf and the one with two colors of green, he would eat them. Sorry I don't know the names


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 11, 2014)

I think it's going to be an individual tortoise thing on if they eat them and which ones they eat. That being the case, think about what color you would like best. A solid green, a more blue tone, a more yellowish tone, one with a litte white, one with a lot of white. They just come in so many colors and then you have leaf size and heights to think about. Plus some can take more sun then others.


----------



## Eltemp (Feb 12, 2014)

I was under the impression that these were not tortoise safe. I must have been misinformed. My wife has a lot of hostas around the yard, this could be nice.


----------



## wellington (Feb 12, 2014)

Eltemp said:


> I was under the impression that these were not tortoise safe. I must have been misinformed. My wife has a lot of hostas around the yard, this could be nice.



They are safe, but it might not be safe to destroy your wife's hostas without asking first


----------



## Eltemp (Feb 13, 2014)

> They are safe, but it might not be safe to destroy your wife's hostas without asking first



Last time i did that with a backhoe she made me pick them out and replant them in a different spot in the yard. I will have to take some of these replants that I SAVED mind you and put them in the outdoor enclosre this summer.


----------



## goReptiles (Feb 21, 2014)

Cool. Thanks. I didn't know if any one species was better than another. I had them at my mom's, but I need some for the new enclosure.


----------

